# rhinestone tshirts



## trishj39 (Nov 12, 2007)

I am thinking of starting a tshirt business and I want to make tshirts with the rhinestones does anyone have any info on how to do those kind of tshirts and what i would need to get started?

thanks


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

Hi Trish and welcome to the forum family,, for tons of information about Rhinestones go to rinestoneguy.com there is mostly all you need there..

Hope this helps

R.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

In simplest terms..you only need a heat press...order your rhinestones designs in stock designs...press and sell....If you want to do custom designs, you will need a decent graphic program..like CorelDraw X3..cheaper than Illustrator and photoshop..and easier to learn.. submit your designs to one of several sources, then press and sell..

some sites
Searching for RHINESTONE
Welcome to ZBSL Designs
The Label Factory - custom rhinestone heat transfer, iron on rhinestones, custom heat transfer, iron on heat transfer, custom heat transfer, embroidered patch, iron on patch, sew on patch, woven label, laser labels, printed label, hang tag, clothing 
Heat transfer motifs with iron-on rhinestone, rhinestud, nailheads, hot-fix crystals

this should give you an idea


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

trishj39 said:


> I am thinking of starting a tshirt business and I want to make tshirts with the rhinestones does anyone have any info on how to do those kind of tshirts and what i would need to get started?
> 
> thanks


There's also some great tips and advice here: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/tags/rhinestones/


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Rhinestone applied to any garment ups the price almost by 1/3rd,, if you are doing this please use hotfix stones that adhere and will stay on, the secret is the press, right temp and right pressure


----------

